# Index-of-Seite-Textanhang



## blackfish (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
Ich wüsst gerne wie ich in diese "index of seiten" wie man sie auf Apache Servern zb. von Arcor findet einen Textanhang anfügen kann, zB. so wie hier: http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/ .
Hoffe ihr wisst jetzt was ich meine...


----------



## Maik (21. Februar 2006)

Der Thread wandert auf Verdacht ins Webserver-Forum.


----------



## blackfish (21. Februar 2006)

oh tud mir leid....dachte man könnte das vieleicht mit html lösen


----------

